# hpacucli not show raid controller on 3.x kernels [SOLVED]

## tauflux

I recently finally upgraded to kernel 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 and have found that my nightly

 hpacucli show script is failing to show any controllers.

  I suspect hp's utility is failing to cope with a uname output of non-2.6 kernel as 

described here http://blog.wpkg.org/2012/03/15/hpacucli-error-no-controllers-detected-with-hpsa-module-in-use/

and here http://studiedandthrownaway.blogspot.co.uk/2012_01_01_archive.html

I gather that the kernel uses the hpsa module instead of cciss.  I seem to remember 

something about the hspa being developed so that cciss partitions can be used 

as /dev/sda rather than /dev/cciss/c0d0p3 etc.

  It looks like the workaround proposed supplies a wrapper that makes hpacucli 

think it's on a 2.6 kernel.

   'anyone else seen this or have any more info?

   I know I shouldn't file a bug at Gentoo Bugzilla as the hp package emerges fine, 

but can someone suggest the best route to a solution?  Is it to contact the package 

maintainer or HP or just wait a while?

     Jim

----------

## tauflux

I wrote to the package maintainer and HP but got no joy.  However after more searching, I found a better workaround.

   From the sys-apps/util-linux package, where I'm on 2.20.1-r1 right now, use the "setarch" command:

colon ~ # setarch x86_64 --uname-2.6 /usr/sbin/hpacucli controller slot=1 show

   This appears to work in scripts and from the command line.

   I have not needed to do any configuration of the array recently so I cannot confirm that it works in all instances.  But I'm hopeful, where as I

suspect HP will not be releasing the any updates of the command line tool for the older P400 array controllers.

     Jim

----------

## ramereth

 *tauflux wrote:*   

> I wrote to the package maintainer and HP but got no joy.  However after more searching, I found a better workaround.
> 
>    From the sys-apps/util-linux package, where I'm on 2.20.1-r1 right now, use the "setarch" command:
> 
> colon ~ # setarch x86_64 --uname-2.6 /usr/sbin/hpacucli controller slot=1 show
> ...

 

Sorry for my lag in reply via email. I hit this problem on our own machines recently too but I assumed it was an issue with grsec. I guess I was incorrect and I have tested your fix on my end and confirmed it works.

Can you please open a ticket on bugs.gentoo.org and I'll make sure to push out a fix for this soon? Thanks for reporting!

----------

